# [SOLVED][X11] Czarny ekran i brak reakcji po konfiguracji

## omnipot

Ponieważ, zarówno na forum, jak i do świata Gentoo wkraczam pierwszy raz - witam wszystkich :)

Mam problem z X'ami, który był już tutaj niejednokrotnie opisywany, i którego - pomimo przekopania kilku tematów nadal nie mogę rozwiązać.

Sprawa wygląda tak - zainstalowałem Xorg wg. przewodnika z dokumentacji, wpisałem 

```
Xorg -configure
```

, wszystko ładnie się niby skonfigurowało, ale po odpaleniu 

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

 ekran robi się czarny, a komputer przestaje reagować (no chyba, że na RESET ). Nie działa kombinacja Ctrl +Alt + Backspace. Po wpisaniu 

```
startx
```

 wyskakują mi błędy ładowania modułów i brak sterownika (mimo, iż takowy instalowałem). Szukałem w kilku tematach rozwiązań (m. in. zainstalowałem udev, xterm, kombinowałem z flagami, prze kompilowałem jeszcze raz X'y etc.), ale nic to nie dało -jak było ciemno tak jest.

Z tego, co wyczytałem problem może być z HAL'em, bo przy próbie odpalenia pokazał mi się komunikat, że plik "hald" nie istnieje, a przy próbie zainstalowania go Portage nie znalazł nic.

Cóż mogę jeszcze dodać. Jądro konfigurowałem samemu, ale po ręcznej kompilacji miałem problem z bootowaniem systemu (pewnie coś źle ustawiłem w GRUBie, albo coś takiego), więc zrobiłem to jeszcze raz przez genkernel (który chyba jednak uwzględnił stary config). Poniżej zamieszczam log i configi:

Log Xorg'a:

```
[  2962.046] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  2962.046] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2962.046] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  2962.046] Current Operating System: Linux Crone 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Oct 23 15:18:39 CEST 2011 x86_64

[  2962.046] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

[  2962.047] Build Date: 25 October 2011  06:36:07AM

[  2962.047]  

[  2962.047] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[  2962.047]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2962.047] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2962.048] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 25 10:51:17 2011

[  2962.048] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2962.048] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  2962.048] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  2962.048] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  2962.048] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  2962.049] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[  2962.049] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  2962.049] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2962.049] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  2962.049] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  2962.049] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  2962.049] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d3160

[  2962.049] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2962.049]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2962.049]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  2962.049]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  2962.049]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  2962.050] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0392:1462:0413 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000a000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  2962.050] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  2962.050] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  2962.050] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  2962.050] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2962.050]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  2962.050]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2962.050]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  2962.050] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2962.050] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  2962.050] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  2962.050] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  2962.050] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  2962.051] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  2962.051] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  2962.051] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  2962.051] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  2962.051] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2962.051]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  2962.051]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2962.051]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  2962.051] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  2962.051] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2962.051] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  2962.066] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2962.066]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2962.066]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2962.066] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[  2962.066] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  2962.066] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  2962.067] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  2962.067] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2962.067]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  2962.067]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2962.067]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  2962.067] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  2962.067] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  2962.067] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  2962.067] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  2962.067] (II) Unloading dri

[  2962.067] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2962.067] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  2962.067] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  2962.067] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  2962.067] (II) Unloading dri2

[  2962.067] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2962.067] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[  2962.068] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[  2962.068] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[  2962.068] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  2962.068] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[  2962.068] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[  2962.068] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[  2962.068] (II) Unloading nouveau

[  2962.068] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2962.068] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  2962.068] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  2962.068] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  2962.068] (II) Unloading vesa

[  2962.068] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2962.068] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  2962.068] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  2962.069] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  2962.069] (II) Unloading fbdev

[  2962.069] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2962.069] (EE) No drivers available.

[  2962.069] 

Fatal server error:

[  2962.069] no screens found

[  2962.069] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  2962.069] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  2962.070]
```

/etc/make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${FFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="symlink mmx sse sse2 hal X matroska mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer alsa sound usb x264 dvd cdr gnome"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

W configu Xorga nic nie zmieniałem, więc jest "dziewiczy"Last edited by omnipot on Wed Oct 26, 2011 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Pokaż wynik tego:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

I tego:

```
qlist xorg nvidia-drivers -Uv
```

Jak Ci nie działa to najpierw daj:

```
emerge app-portage/gentoolkit -av
```

Last edited by Pryka on Tue Oct 25, 2011 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## omnipot

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Pokaż wynik tego:
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Dziwne. Pokazuje, że nie mam takiego pliku.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I tego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Polecenie zadziałało. Efekt jest taki:

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10 (input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse video_cards_nvidia)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1 (ipv6 nptl udev xorg)

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 (acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib)
```

----------

## Pryka

Sorki moja pomyłka.

pokaż to:

```
cat /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Po startx ekran robi Ci się czarny ekran bo pewnie nie skopiowałeś gotowego configu do /etc/X11 i tyle. Na razie i tak tego nie rób.

Daj jeszcze to:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/modules
```

----------

## omnipot

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /root/xorg.conf.new
> ```
> ...

 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Daj jeszcze to:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules="ohci1394"

 

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

 

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="tun"

 

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Po startx ekran robi Ci się czarny ekran bo pewnie nie skopiowałeś gotowego configu do /etc/X11 i tyle. Na razie i tak tego nie rób.

 

No nie gadaj. Aż mi się trochę głupio zrobiło. Dawno na linuksie nie siedziałem, więc mogło mi się zapomnieć :D

----------

## Pryka

Jak cat nie znalazł tego pliku to go tam po prostu nie ma, i musiałeś go nie skopiować  :Smile: 

Skonfiguruj sobie jeszcze trochę tego xorga(/root/xorg.conf.new) bo wygląda na nietknięty, tu masz jak http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

Jak już się z nim uporasz to:

```
cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Potem edytuj plik /etc/conf.d/modules Na jego końcu w ostatniej linijce dopisz modules="nvidia"

Następnie wydaj polecenie modprobe nvidia

I na koniec spróbuj startx

Jakby nie pomogło to zrestartuj system i wtedy daj startx.

----------

## SlashBeast

Na starcie nie potrzebujesz w ogole xorg.conf, bez /etc/X11/xorg.conf odpal startx i sprawdz czy dziala, by sie nie pomyslec, ze Xy nie dzialaja a nie sie po prostu wylaczaja gdyz nie ma co robic, dorzuc do .xinitrc jakis manager okien jak np. fluxbox.

```
echo 'fluxbox' > ~/.xinitrc; startx
```

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Na starcie nie potrzebujesz w ogole xorg.conf, bez /etc/X11/xorg.conf odpal startx i sprawdz czy dziala, by sie nie pomyslec, ze Xy nie dzialaja a nie sie po prostu wylaczaja gdyz nie ma co robic, dorzuc do .xinitrc jakis manager okien jak np. fluxbox.
> 
> ```
> echo 'fluxbox' > ~/.xinitrc; startx
> ```
> ...

 

Tak czy siak, bez władowania modułu nvidia nic mu raczej nie ruszy

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new mu blokuje ekran bo nie znajduje sterownika(modułu), a starx pluje błędami(zapewne ten sam powód) na pewno nie przez zły konfig xorg.conf bo w katalog /etc/X11 go nie ma. Był odpalany tylko z palca.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeśli to nvidia (ta karta), i ma działać ster nvidii, to najprościej użyć skryptu nvidii,

czyli z roota:

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

Ten skrypt automatycznie wygeneruje xorga do Nvidii, i przeważnie działa.

Poza tym nie czaję, po co hal w Gentoo.

Ja zawsze miałem z halem mniejsze lub większe kłopoty, obecnie hala nie mam w ogóle, i wszystko działa.

Jedyny ślad hala mam w make.conf.

```
grep hal /etc/make.conf

     cracklib -doc -hal -handbook -headless -pulseaudio qt3 -esd \
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Jeśli to nvidia (ta karta), i ma działać ster nvidii, to najprościej użyć skryptu nvidii,
> 
> Poza tym nie czaję, po co hal w Gentoo.
> 
> Ja zawsze miałem z halem mniejsze lub większe kłopoty, obecnie hala nie mam w ogóle, i wszystko działa.

 

No już teraz to na pewno po nic bo go nie ma w portage w ogóle. Flagę też możesz sobie całkiem wywalić bo takowa również już nie istnieje  :Smile: 

----------

## omnipot

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Jak cat nie znalazł tego pliku to go tam po prostu nie ma, i musiałeś go nie skopiować :)
> 
> Skonfiguruj sobie jeszcze trochę tego xorga(/root/xorg.conf.new) bo wygląda na nietknięty, tu masz jak http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml
> 
> Jak już się z nim uporasz to:
> ...

 

Dzięki wielkie. Twoje rozwiązanie pomogło. Zwyczajnie zapomniałem o tym, że configa trzeba skopiować. Rozwiązanie było takie proste, a takie skomplikowane :D

----------

## Pryka

To teraz dodaj na początku w nazwie tematu [SOLVED] żeby każdy wiedział, że problem jest rozwiązany.

----------

